

Understanding Non Blocking I/O with Python – Part 1 - vaidik
http://vaidikkapoor.info/blog/understanding-non-blocking-io-with-python-part-1.html

======
detaro
Looks very funny: all the code-highlighted words in the text are in slightly
to small elements, so they are hidden by scroll bars.

[https://imgur.com/ixWZ341](https://imgur.com/ixWZ341)

